# Cats being murdered



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Didn't a forum members neighbor hood have a problem with someone killing cats? Was it in Texas? There is a video on abc news about a ladys cat being decapitated and I just wondered if it was the same neighborhood? There is one sick *** out there.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I found it but haven't heard of the town and he says it so fast I can't figure it out. It's under a woman's chilling find in a mailbox
http://abcnews.go.com/


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oops, I edited my post and lost the original.
Yes, it was in my neighborhood, one of the cut up cats almost in my yard. There was a long string of them found and then all of a sudden the person stopped. I was stupid enough to go look at part of the cat and wish I hadn't. That image just doesn't leave you.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I was afraid to post the link I didn't want to upset anyone anymore than this thread would itself. I just feel so sorry for that woman. So as I understand it it wasn't in your neighborhood Jan? Just the others.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so awful! You've got to wonder how anyone could do that!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> I was afraid to post the link I didn't want to upset anyone anymore than this thread would itself. I just feel so sorry for that woman. So as I understand it it wasn't in your neighborhood Jan? Just the others.


I didn't think the link was upsetting but then again I saw one of the cut up cats so I guess after that the video would be minor to me. I don't think it's my area but can you make out the area? He says it so quickly that I don't know what it is. Our news is just full of two things right now so I'm not sure. We had a cop killed (my best friend's daughter's father in law) and the state school employees had a fight ring going among the poor people in there and that's all we're hearing about these last 2 days.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> That's so awful! You've got to wonder how anyone could do that!!!


Imagine knowing that that creep walked in your yard. That still gives me chills. The people across the street have a camera on the front of their house and had it been running, they would have had the person on film. NOW it's on :brick:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I didn't think the link was upsetting but then again I saw one of the cut up cats so I guess after that the video would be minor to me. I don't think it's my area but can you make out the area? He says it so quickly that I don't know what it is. Our news is just full of two things right now so I'm not sure. We had a cop killed (my best friend's daughter's father in law) and the state school employees had a fight ring going among the poor people in there and that's all we're hearing about these last 2 days.


So sad and incredibly sick!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's terrible! What a sick person! I hope they catch them and lock them up forever! 
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

A serial killer in the making. How awful. I hope they find the sick sob.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> A serial killer in the making. How awful. I hope they find the sick sob.


Me too. Whoever this is knows what they're doing as far as anatomy and skill with a very sharp instrument goes. The places they put the parts are in an area designed to find and shock.
This town is going nuts. We have a state school where employees were forcing patients to fight each other and got caught because one of them recorded it on their cell phone and someone found the phone. 
We've had a huge spike in car chases with the police in the last couple of weeks and the worst was the idiot who chased an officer up on the grass to kill him for putting down a spike strip. My best gf is still trying to explain to her grandkids why grandpa from the other side of the family isn't with them anymore without giving them horrible details.
Children have been starved and badly injured by parents, domestic violence has gone nuts.....it's insanity.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't you wonder how people live with themselves?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Look at this:

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/609145

People are seriously screwed up these days...........

Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Don't you wonder how people live with themselves?


Yes but times are so screwed up that people can be pushed to the edge and do things they normally wouldn't do. I really fear we're going to see things get much worse. People are scared and when in that position they don't think rationally. That's no excuse for abuse of any kind. If ever there was a time for random acts of kindness, it's now.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> We've had a huge spike in car chases with the police in the last couple of weeks and the worst was the idiot who chased an officer up on the grass to kill him for putting down a spike strip. .


I have a rant about this I forgot to add. There were 7 police cars chasing this guy and all cars had cameras in them. NOT ONE of the cameras was working so when they prosecute this fool it's going to be harder to do. We have friggin cameras at intersections taking pictures of people who run lights but for some reason the police cameras in their cars don't work???????


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> Me too. Whoever this is knows what they're doing as far as anatomy and skill with a very sharp instrument goes. The places they put the parts are in an area designed to find and shock.
> This town is going nuts. We have a state school where employees were forcing patients to fight each other and got caught because one of them recorded it on their cell phone and someone found the phone.
> We've had a huge spike in car chases with the police in the last couple of weeks and the worst was the idiot who chased an officer up on the grass to kill him for putting down a spike strip. My best gf is still trying to explain to her grandkids why grandpa from the other side of the family isn't with them anymore without giving them horrible details.
> Children have been starved and badly injured by parents, domestic violence has gone nuts.....it's insanity.
> ...


Sounds like a very rough area you live in. We too have our share of police chases even though they are not supposed to chase here. I hope things get better in your area, but you are probably right things are going to get worse before they get better.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jan - here is the thread...any updates?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually I live in a pretty quiet town and most of the crime is domestic and in the 'bad' part of town. The year we had 13 murders the whole town was up in arms with the police dept. demanding that they do something. A rape on the beach had half the town out looking for the guy.
And now the cat killer is back. The .....let's see, what do I call them that doesn't get me in trouble....creep... left part of the cat on a school playground. This idiot goes for the high reaction aspect of it.....and gets it.
Police chases are very, very rare here and we're getting a rash of them all at once. The town has gone nuts!!
I've been sick for a couple of months so didn't get out much. We drove through town over the weekend and saw that we're turning into a ghost town! So many businesses have closed and it just looks eerie when you drive around.
And the good news is........we're moving! :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Jan - here is the thread...any updates?


Thanks Catherine!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Look at this:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/609145
> 
> ...


OMG Ryan.....I think I need to go and uke: now. What the hell is wrong with people!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> Actually I live in a pretty quiet town and most of the crime is domestic and in the 'bad' part of town. The year we had 13 murders the whole town was up in arms with the police dept. demanding that they do something. A rape on the beach had half the town out looking for the guy.
> And now the cat killer is back. The .....let's see, what do I call them that doesn't get me in trouble....creep... left part of the cat on a school playground. This idiot goes for the high reaction aspect of it.....and gets it.
> Police chases are very, very rare here and we're getting a rash of them all at once. The town has gone nuts!!
> I've been sick for a couple of months so didn't get out much. We drove through town over the weekend and saw that we're turning into a ghost town! So many businesses have closed and it just looks eerie when you drive around.
> ...


Scary the effect the economy is having on everyone. We too are getting pretty ghosty. Although that cat killer has nothing to do with the economy I'm sure. It is a shame they don't get the FBI involved before these serial killers start on the human animal.

Congrats on the move.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The news and what they say can generate interest in getting the police motivated. They finally started talking about someone starting out with cats and moving on to people. It used to be that this town would go in an uproar over something like this but so many are dealing with their own lives that the police are getting a pass on it. I think once the mutilations stopped they thought they were done with it and then all of their attn was transferred to the Lt with the police force killed. Hopefully they'll get back to this because whoever is doing it is very skilled and sick.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> And the good news is........we're moving! :whoo:


Yeah! Sounds like the timing was just right, good for you!!!eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The cat killer is upping his game. Now he's using a knife and a gun. Seems he's also skilled with a gun and is a good shot.
We have a new police chief and a new mayor. Maybe they'll put some pressure on. I sure hope so.
Geeze if only my neighbor would have had their outdoor camera running we'd have had this guy on tape. Sooooooooo close so far away.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so scary! I saw a news report saying more people are buying guns because they're fearful of crime escalating due to the economy. Killing animals like that is just so sick, won't be long until he moves on to killing a person. What a sicko!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope someone catches this monster red handed so there is no doubt and no way out of jail. What a sicko.


----------

